# felt sick to my stomach today!



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was at work today (i work in a hairdressers) and we always have nextdoors cat come in for a drink and just decides to lye on the sofa alday till its time to lock up.
Today was really quiet so i was just sat with my friend and we were chatting away when we heard this girl screaming, we looked out the window and saw an american bull terrier with the cat whos name is timmy in his mouth, the dog was on a lead and three men were stood round doing absolutly nothing! I got pretty upset and we moved away from the window, we went outside about 5minutes after and saw the lowlives just stood stroking the dog the cat was lying on the floor. We picked the cat up and could tell he had broken his leg his face was bleeding pretty bad and had quite a few puncture wounds. We put him in the car and rushed him to the vets, they treated him for shock. He was just lying on the vets table motionless. We came away and the vet told us to phone back in 2hours to see what was going on. When we got back the people whos dog it was were just walking away without a care in the world. If we hadnt of been there they would have without a doubt left the cat to die! 
His owners came back from work who live nextdoor to the salon and went straight to the vets, she phoned on the way there and said she would let me know how hes getting on 
So fingers crossed he's going to be okay!
Thats what you get when you mix chavs that think theyre 'ard and not very well trained dogs.
(ps thats no dig at dogs like that as i like these dogs, just some of the people that own them).


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

Thats awful I hope the cat's ok


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

No, that's what happens when you mix chavs, dogs who've not been trained, and cats that have been allowed to stray.

Its not just the dog owners responsibility to keep someone elses straying pets safe. You wouldn't blame the car for running her over...or the feline leukaemia for killing her...etc etc.

Hope she gets well soon, and both dog and cat owners learn how to be more responsible in future.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Ps. What's an american bull terrier? Is that an american staffie or an american pitbull terrier? And how did you know it was either?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

amy101 said:


> I was at work today (i work in a hairdressers) and we always have nextdoors cat come in for a drink and just decides to lye on the sofa alday till its time to lock up.
> Today was really quiet so i was just sat with my friend and we were chatting away when we heard this girl screaming, we looked out the window and saw an american bull terrier with the cat whos name is timmy in his mouth, the dog was on a lead and three men were stood round doing absolutly nothing! I got pretty upset and* we moved away from the window, we went outside about 5minutes after* and saw the lowlives just stood stroking the dog the cat was lying on the floor. We picked the cat up and could tell he had broken his leg his face was bleeding pretty bad and had quite a few puncture wounds. We put him in the car and rushed him to the vets, they treated him for shock. He was just lying on the vets table motionless. We came away and the vet told us to phone back in 2hours to see what was going on. When we got back the people whos dog it was were just walking away without a care in the world. If we hadnt of been there they would have without a doubt left the cat to die!
> His owners came back from work who live nextdoor to the salon and went straight to the vets, she phoned on the way there and said she would let me know how hes getting on
> So fingers crossed he's going to be okay!
> ...


 
May I ask why you did this? I would have been out there hotfoot !


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

amy101 said:


> I was at work today (i work in a hairdressers) and we always have nextdoors cat come in for a drink and just decides to lye on the sofa alday till its time to lock up.
> Today was really quiet so i was just sat with my friend and we were chatting away when we heard this girl screaming, we looked out the window and saw an american bull terrier with the cat whos name is timmy in his mouth, the dog was on a lead and three men were stood round doing absolutly nothing! I got pretty upset and we moved away from the window, we went outside about 5minutes after and saw the lowlives just stood stroking the dog the cat was lying on the floor. We picked the cat up and could tell he had broken his leg his face was bleeding pretty bad and had quite a few puncture wounds. We put him in the car and rushed him to the vets, they treated him for shock. He was just lying on the vets table motionless. We came away and the vet told us to phone back in 2hours to see what was going on. When we got back the people whos dog it was were just walking away without a care in the world. If we hadnt of been there they would have without a doubt left the cat to die!
> His owners came back from work who live nextdoor to the salon and went straight to the vets, she phoned on the way there and said she would let me know how hes getting on
> So fingers crossed he's going to be okay!
> ...


 Did you capture photos on your phone in order to send to the police and RSPCA? They will be prosecuted if you have.


----------



## clangercrazy (Apr 20, 2009)

*



we moved away from the window, we went outside about 5minutes after

Click to expand...

* 


> May I ask why you did this? I would have been out there hotfoot !


Perhaps because she was at work? Work don't always think kindly to running out and rescueing cats!:lol2:
Or perhaps because there were 3 scary chavs with a scary dog and she is a young girl..... I don't blame her for waiting for a few minutes....who knows what could have happened?
Surely this is not the point....the point is that yes, the cat should not be 'straying' but it was only next door to it's house....and also that the dog should be under closer control if it attacks small moving things....

Poor cat. Hope it is ok!


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

tbh i hate cats but i would never let something in my responsibility rip one apart :O thats just disgusting and very cruel


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Me neither, but to me it doesn't make any difference if it was sat on its own windowsill, as soon as it's outdoors it's at risk of being run over, catching diseases, being stolen, being used as bait, or coming acropper of a dog with an attitude problem.

And yet people still open the door and let them out - and put the blame on others.

YES the dog owner was at fault, and YES it was disgusting for them to stand there and do nothing, and YES they should be prosecuted. But whilst I have the utmost sympathy for the cat, I have none for the owners who take these risks and pretend it's nothing to do with them when their cat gets hurt/ill.


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

Too right i wasnt going outside with 3 rough looking people, yes i know the cat was outside, The dog was on a lead and i find it hard to believe the dog managed to run after this cat when the man holding him looked quite strong.but also the dog owner stood back and did nothing and so did 3 big fully grown men!. 
If that was my dog id have been doing everything i could to get it off the cat. 

No i didnt get any photos it all happened so quickly, we have the address and stuff so hopefully something will be done about it. 

Also sorry but im not a dog expert i couldnt see what dog it was but it looked like an american bull terrier, not sure if thats even a dog lol! 

He was still in shock when i phoned the vets but the owner said she was putting a letter through our salon door to let me know how hes doing.


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Ps. What's an american bull terrier? Is that an american staffie or an american pitbull terrier? And how did you know it was either?


sorry love ill make sure the dogs breed is 100% before i post anything else about a dog. An it was an american bull dog i think.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> No, that's what happens when you mix chavs, dogs who've not been trained, and cats that have been allowed to stray.
> 
> Its not just the dog owners responsibility to keep someone elses straying pets safe. You wouldn't blame the car for running her over...or the feline leukaemia for killing her...etc etc.
> 
> Hope she gets well soon, and both dog and cat owners learn how to be more responsible in future.


It is down to the owners fault. The girl was right, if you re read what you have just put then think about it you will find it is down to the owners fault. Cats that have been allowed to stray- down to the owner. Dogs that have not been trained- down to the owner. Cats getting feline leukaemia is not the owners fault, but then again, its no ones fault, its when a cat gets ill, so that was a pretty crap example. If a car runs the cat over, the owner let the cat out, sh*t happens.


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

from what i see the cat hasn't been aloud to stray its just been let out, the OP said the cat lived next door knew the cats name and was associated with the cat this isn't a stray cat it is a pet, 

the terms *We* moved away from the window clearly states that more than the OP saw this horrific assault on this pet and clearly did nothing but *walk away*, 

make enough noise and the dog would have prolly dropped the cat and going on the way chavs can be more then one person making noise startles them also,

i think i also have to ask why wasn't anything done? call the authorities, go out and try to help the cat as a group...

I'm sorry but how can you say it made you sick to your stomach when you clearly did nothing


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

> from what i see the cat hasn't been aloud to stray its just been let out, the OP said the cat lived next door knew the cats name and was associated with the cat this isn't a stray cat it is a pet,


Letting your cat out IS allowing it to stray. In the eyes of the law, as soon as a cat leaves its home, it's not the owner's property any more, it's a stray animal. So if something or someone kills it, it's just as much the cat owners fault as it is the dog owners...or drivers...or thief....



> It is down to the owners fault. The girl was right, if you re read what you have just put then think about it you will find it is down to the owners fault. Cats that have been allowed to stray- down to the owner. Dogs that have not been trained- down to the owner. Cats getting feline leukaemia is not the owners fault, but then again, its no ones fault, its when a cat gets ill, so that was a pretty crap example. If a car runs the cat over, the owner let the cat out, sh*t happens.


Yes. That's exactly what I said. It is the cat owners fault, just as much as the dog owners. It is the cat owners responsibility to keep it safe from cars, dogs, illness and pregnancy. Feline leukaemia can be prevented (or the risks much lessened) by vaccinating, neutering and keeping your pet indoors. Regardless of how this cat died, it died unsupervised, straying. Had he/she been an indoor cat, he/she would still be alive. Just like had the dog been socialised properly, or under control, he/she would still be alive.

It's certainly not the poor cats fault, or the dogs. Or the person who posted this message (although people seem to be blaming her!).


----------



## amylou (Oct 28, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Letting your cat out IS allowing it to stray. In the eyes of the law, as soon as a cat leaves its home, it's not the owner's property any more, it's a stray animal. So if something or someone kills it, it's just as much the cat owners fault as it is the dog owners...or drivers...or thief....
> 
> cats have a right to roam, ok so ppl do keep cats indoors 24/7 but it was the owners choice 2 let their cat go out and do what other cats would do.
> 
> ...


 
am not having a go at you, i just think you seem to be pushing the blame a bit too much onto the cat owner despite hundreds of ppl allow there cat to free roam every day


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

LisaLQ, I cannot believe you're blaming the cat owner! Cats go out of houses, that's what they do. The :censor: chavs, just stood around and watched it happen, that is the point! It's inhumane to do nothing in that scenario.

It'd be a different scenario if that cat was someone's baby the dog had got hold of. Any money, they've not trained it properly and probably want to make it as agressive and vicous looking as possible.

Chavs...Grrrr :evil:


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

cr4igora said:


> LisaLQ, I cannot believe you're blaming the cat owner! Cats go out of houses, that's what they do. The :censor: chavs, just stood around and watched it happen, that is the point! It's inhumane to do nothing in that scenario.


It may be what cats do but it is *still *the owners responsibility for the cat to be in a safe environment, and there fore should take some responsibility if the cat meets with some problem.



> It'd be a different scenario if that cat was someone's baby the dog had got hold of. Any money, they've not trained it properly and probably want to make it as agressive and vicous looking as possible.
> 
> Chavs...Grrrr :evil:


Ok you have mentioned a baby. Lets add one in to exactly this situation. A baby loose on the streets with no parental control being attacked by a dog.

Who wouldn't be questioning the parental skills of the people involved?


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

George_Milllett said:


> It may be what cats do but it is *still *the owners responsibility for the cat to be in a safe environment


Like a cage?



George_Milllett said:


> Ok you have mentioned a baby. Lets add one in to exactly this situation. A baby loose on the streets with no parental control being attacked by a dog


Who said the baby was loose?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A defintion of a stray cat is a cat that has been previously owned but no longer has a home it is NOT a cat that has a home and is just free roaming.
Cats are covered by totally different laws to dogs

Dog attacks on cats are one of the many reasons my cats have an enclosed garden


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

George_Milllett said:


> It may be what cats do but it is *still *the owners responsibility for the cat to be in a safe environment, and there fore should take some responsibility if the cat meets with some problem.





cr4igora said:


> Like a cage?


Not needed Shell + Feorag have cat proofed there gardens to give their cats plenty of room and keep them safe



> Ok you have mentioned a baby. Lets add one in to exactly this situation. A baby loose on the streets with no parental control being attacked by a dog.
> 
> Who wouldn't be questioning the parental skills of the people involved?





> Who said the baby was loose?


For it to be a reasonable what if scenario you have to change as few variables as possible. So if baby is involved it is in the same condition as the cat. Kinda so show how pointless the straw man argument of placing a child in the same position the cat was in. 

No one sensible would have their child in the position the cat was in so any arguments based on a child in an attack on an animal become pointless.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dog owners are legally required to keep their animals under control at all times, so they would be liable to be prosecuted for causing suffering to another animal.

cats dont come under the same laws,
i found this out the hard way when one of mine was shot at on my property by the lowlifes i live by, and sod all can be done about it.

( and my cats dont roam at all )

re: the baby argument, a baby in a pushchair will be at just the right height for lunch.................


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

George_Milllett said:


> It may be what cats do but it is *still *the owners responsibility for the cat to be in a safe environment, and there fore should take some responsibility if the cat meets with some problem.


 let's see if I understand this. The cat was in a public place, perfectly harmless and safe until it was attacked by some chavs and their dog. But it was the cat ownner's fault. 
So, if this was a couple of little kids playing happily on the pavement outside their house, and said chavs and chavdog comes along and piles into one of the kiddies, badly mauling him or her. It is the parent's fault for allowing their child to play outside?
What sort of world do we live in where pets and people cannot go about their legitimate business in a public place without being set upon and put in danger of death and if they do go about their legitimate business etc, it is their own fault for not locking themselves inside their homes and for daring to expect to be able to be outside and be safe. 
Has the whole country gone mad? 





> Ok you have mentioned a baby. Lets add one in to exactly this situation. A baby loose on the streets with no parental control being attacked by a dog.
> 
> Who wouldn't be questioning the parental skills of the people involved?


 babies don't get allowed to 'roam' streets. However, children have always been allowed out to play and they should be able to do so without fear of educationally subnormal thugs with their untrained savage dogs causing them harm. Castrate the thugs and put their dog to sleep every time something like this occurs and you'll have the antisociale issues sorted within one generation as the low lifes don't get to pass on bad genes.
No good even making them pay the vet bill for the cat as I expect they'll simply moan and whine that their dole money won't stretch to it.
Bring back public floggings in the stocks on market day I say. A sore bum with some major humiliation would sort out antisocial behaviour a lot quicker than any namby pamby ASBO will. I'll even volunteer my services free of charge, as the one to wield the willow switch and heat their behinds up a bit. Just the thing in cold weather and it'll keep their little chavvy mates amused for weeks as they review the video phone images of their mate getting switched on the bum and crying, begging and peeing his pants.
Let's have a vote folks. All in favour say "aye" :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> cats dont come under the same laws,
> i found this out the hard way when one of mine was shot at on my property by the lowlifes i live by, and sod all can be done about it.
> ...



You have to cultivate your image as a flipping nutter who is liable to burn folks alive in their beds. You don't have to 'be' like that in reality, but if people think you are, they tend not to want to draw your attention to them by harming your animals.
This image takes years to perfect though and involved leaping into the lane when a car doesn't apparently slow for one of your cats and frightening the driver half to death, then when he/she winds down the window to remonstrate, you threaten to modify their nice car with your shovel because you are inordinately fond of your cats but don't like the look of the person in the car. Be as unreasonable as you like. AFter a year or so, people get to believe that in defence of the only friends you have in your life, you are completely unhinged and capable of doing some rather unpleasant things by way of retribution. I mean, I get no jehovas witnesses calling, no trick or treaters and people give me a wiiiiide berth. It suits me fine.


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> You have to cultivate your image as a flipping nutter who is liable to burn your alive in your beds. You don't have to 'be' like that in reality, but if people think you are, they tend not to want to draw your attention to them by harming their animals.
> This image takes years to perfect though and involved leaping into the lane when a car doesn't apparently slow
> 
> for one of your cats and frightening the driver half to death, then when he/she winds down the window to remonstrate, you threaten to modify their nice car with your shovel because you are inordinately fond of your cats but don't like the look of the person in the car. Be as unreasonable as you like. AFter a year or so, people get to believe that in defence of the only friends you have in your life, you are completely unhinged and capable of doing some rather unpleasant things by way of retribution. I mean, I get no jehovas witnesses calling, no trick or treaters and people give me a wiiiiide berth. It suits me fine.


How often have you had to go through this routine Fenwoman?? Have to say it would only take one of these incidents for me to be very careful around anywhere you lived. That and the description of your pack.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Yet another thread turned into a argument... how original.

To the OP - If the attack happened outside your place of work this suggests you were in a public area or shopping centre type location at the time - it may be worth asking around any neighbouring businesses to see if they have CCTV cameras out front which may have caught footage of the attack, in which case you may be able to give it plus descriptions of the men involved to the police. Just a thought : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

9Red said:


> Yet another thread turned into a argument... how original.
> 
> To the OP - If the attack happened outside your place of work this suggests you were in a public area or shopping centre type location at the time - it may be worth asking around any neighbouring businesses to see if they have CCTV cameras out front which may have caught footage of the attack, in which case you may be able to give it plus descriptions of the men involved to the police. Just a thought : victory:


LOL init just :lol2:

Hows the kitty doing ? i dont know if you posted couldnt be bothered to read all the arguing :lol2:


----------



## thalie_knights (Jan 19, 2007)

the only person to 'blame' imo is the dog's handler. Yes the cat was loose, however the dog was _on a lead, _so this incident should never have happened in the first place.


----------



## just_one_more (Aug 21, 2009)

:war: my god I aint saying nothing!! :eek4:


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Lets face it ,a great many of people own the wrong type of dog and i would imagine these so called hard boys were probably scared of their own dog.If the dog was loose and the cat was loose you would say it was an accident,these shit heads obviously got a kick out of it.Most people who enjoy watching that are wimps.


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

2 words to describe the owners of the dogs 




n*b heads


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Getting back on track and staying well out of the arguments.

Did the cat owner get back to you with any news on how the poor wee mite is doing? Would love to know it's progress. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Nope, I still stand by the fact that if you kick your pet out to roam the streets, you are just as much to blame as the dog owners.

I didnt say the dog owners weren't at fault, just that they weren't the only ones responsible for the cats safety.

Let's face it, if they loved their cat, it would be an indoors one


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

George_Milllett said:


> How often have you had to go through this routine Fenwoman?? Have to say it would only take one of these incidents for me to be very careful around anywhere you lived. That and the description of your pack.


 Not often at all. Only did it a couple of times and word got around that down that lane, a mad old woman throws herself out into the lane in front of your car. People who know me, know I'm not really nuts at all :lol2: But random strangers who insist in doing 70mph past the cottages where children play on bikes or walk to school etc, tend to take a little more care. They shouldn't go so fast anyway as they can never slow in time for the 30mph zone just down the lane near the junction. Shows them to be bad drivers too when they have to slam their anchors on at the junction.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ginna said:


> 2 words to describe the owners of the dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ahem. ITYM 'knob' :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Let's face it, if they loved their cat, it would be an indoors one


i HATE people who say that, hate it hate it hate it..

that is all..


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Nope, I still stand by the fact that if you kick your pet out to roam the streets, you are just as much to blame as the dog owners.
> 
> I didnt say the dog owners weren't at fault, just that they weren't the only ones responsible for the cats safety.
> 
> Let's face it, if they loved their cat, it would be an indoors one





freekygeeky said:


> i HATE people who say that, hate it hate it hate it..
> 
> that is all..


As do i Gina. Not all cat owners can keep their cat in the house not directly our fault and certainly doesn't mean that we love them any less than a person who decides to keep theirs closed in.


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

:2wallbang:

I cannot believe people on what is basically a 'Pet' forum, are suggesting cats should be kept inside. When we buy pets, we try to replicate their natural surroundings as best as possible. Cats like to get out and explore as they are naturally curious creatures, hence the invention of the cat flap.

Chavs, had a dog on the end of a lead and stood around watching as the animal attacked a cat, that wasn't on a lead or being controlled by it's owner. You need to take that kind of thing into consideration when you own a powerful dog, as much as you would if you were in a park with children.

Please stop arguing it's the fault of the cat owner, because that's complete nonsence!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't understand anyone who can let their cat roam unsupervised. A cat has no legal protection out and about, and this case is the tragic result. The dog owners are obviously at fault for this, but if the cat had been kept enclosed as it should be, it would never have been at risk. We don't let our dogs roam the street, so why don't our cats deserve the same protection by their owners? Sad, very sad indeed. And so unecessary in this day and age, people can keep their cats enclosed very easily and yet they still chuck them out to roam the streets and then wonder why they come to harm. Upsetting that the cat paid for both sets of human errors.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> i HATE people who say that, hate it hate it hate it..
> 
> that is all..


 Yup. Me too. Heck and people say that I am judgemental :bash:
I love my cats but they are country cats and love to be outside getting real sunshine on their fur in summer and sat in the hedge hunting small rodents in the autumn. They spend most days catching the rays on top of the aviary block roof where they can see everything which goes on around them, or they come in to snooze in front of the rayburn. Am I a terrible owner for forcing them to live like this? Would I be a better owner if I made them all stay indoors, looking outside with longing and desperately attempting to escape into the fresh air at every opportunity?
If anyone says that I do not love my cats, they are talking out of a hole in their bottom!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

cr4igora said:


> :2wallbang:
> 
> I cannot believe people on what is basically a 'Pet' forum, are suggesting cats should be kept inside.


Why? Lost me there, cats live longer when kept indoors or with access to an enclosed garden. What a ridiculous statement.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

elle1331 said:


> As do i Gina. Not all cat owners can keep their cat in the house not directly our fault and certainly doesn't mean that we love them any less than a person who decides to keep theirs closed in.


 
No, but when you let your cat roam the street unsupervised, you take the huge risk of it getting killed, attacked, stolen, etc. If you're happy with that risk then that's entirely your choice. Of course legally there's sod all you can do about any of those problems as your cat becomes a stray/wild animal in the eyes of the law with no legal owner the minute it steps out of your property. I don't understand the argument that keeping a cat enclosed is somehow crueller than that....


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

cr4igora said:


> :2wallbang:
> 
> *I cannot believe people on what is basically a 'Pet' forum, are suggesting cats should be kept inside. When we buy pets, we try to replicate their natural surroundings as best as possible. Cats like to get out and explore as they are naturally curious creatures, hence the invention of the cat flap.*
> 
> ...



Yes the dog owners were at fault, but I can kind of see where people are coming from saying that the cat should have been confined. You don't have to stop your cat going outside to do that, you can cat proof your garden. That way they get the best of both worlds, they can go outside, play, hunt, chase flies, get fresh air etc, but they are still safe in their own garden.

I feel like these days, it's much to dangerous to have cats roaming. There are vindictive people who will shoot them or poison them for venturing in gardens, cover shed roofs in broken glass, dogs and yobs that are out of control, cars, the list goes on and on for the dangers for cats nowadays.

My last cat Sophie used to roam. It was something my parents had implimented and so when I moved out and brought her up here with me I kept to as much of a routine as possible. She was here for a year (an old girl at 17 admittedly) with no problems. Then she went missing for one day and I was frantic. The day she came back she collapsed on the floor and made this awful noise, she was taken to the vets who told us she was in kidney failure, there was nothing they could do for her. We had no symptoms beforehand and it was believed that she COULD have been poisoned, which would have explained the speed at which everything snow balled. I will NEVER take that risk ever again personally. She might not have been poisoned it might have been slight symptoms we missed, but the chance alone that she had been poisoned has made sure my cat Libby now is never allowed to roam outside our property.

I don't trust humans. That's the long and short of it.

I really hope there is some good news about this cat?


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I don't understand anyone who can let their cat roam unsupervised. A cat has no legal protection out and about, and this case is the tragic result. The dog owners are obviously at fault for this, but if the cat had been kept enclosed as it should be, it would never have been at risk. We don't let our dogs roam the street, so why don't our cats deserve the same protection by their owners? Sad, very sad indeed. And so unecessary in this day and age, people can keep their cats enclosed very easily and yet they still chuck them out to roam the streets and then wonder why they come to harm. Upsetting that the cat paid for both sets of human errors.


As i said its not always possible for cat owners to do what everyone thinks is the best for them (it certainly isn't best for mine) it doesnt mean we love them any less than a person who decides to keep them in an enclosed garden or locked up in a house. 
I have had my oldest cat since i was 16 and im 28 now and believe me she is fine happy and contented which wouldn't happen if she was locked up, just ask my vets and they will confirm this for you.


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

KathyM said:


> We don't let our dogs roam the street, so why don't our cats deserve the same protection by their owners?


1) If you have cat flaps large enough for dogs, they'd generally be large enough for humans to fit through. Great for burglars!

2) Dogs aren't very good at returning home, unlike cats, who have the homing beacon of a boomerang.

3) You don't have many cat attacks on humans, mainly down to their physical size.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

KathyM said:


> No, but when you let your cat roam the street unsupervised, you take the huge risk of it getting killed, attacked, stolen, etc. If you're happy with that risk then that's entirely your choice. Of course legally there's sod all you can do about any of those problems as your cat becomes a stray/wild animal in the eyes of the law with no legal owner the minute it steps out of your property. I don't understand the argument that keeping a cat enclosed is somehow crueller than that....


Please point out where i said it was cruel keeping cats locked up, i would love to keep mine locked up but as i have said its not possible for me and the health of my much beloved cat. I don't keep my animals on a whim believe me and if i could do it any different i would but its not possible for me or Willow. 
Stop being so judgemental on how other people keep their animals when the decision is taken completley out of their hands and also stop trying to put words into my mouth.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I'm not saying it's possible for everyone. The reason Sophie didn't become a house cat when I moved was I wanted to keep to her routine so as to not upset her. I thought being confined may drive her barmy as she had known freedom her whole life. As it was she rarely ventured outside the garden, so I thought she was safe without securing the garden, then the above happened. I don't think if you let your cats roam you love them any less, I don't think that's fair to say at all. But for me at least I can't have a free roaming cat anymore, i would constantly be on edge.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Perhaps you want to rethink what you yourself posted then? It's ok for you to say that those who keep their beloved cats enclosed safely and happily are somehow not fit for a pet forum, but when someone points out why it's not safe to let cats out, they're judgemental.

Perhaps if you'd had two cats stolen from outside and murdered, you'd rethink. I did. 

I don't keep my dogs enclosed because there aren't catflaps big enough (I assume that was a joke). I keep them enclosed and safe so they aren't straying the streets at risk. Why would I value a dog over a cat? I don't personally. 




cr4igora said:


> :2wallbang:
> 
> I cannot believe people on what is basically a 'Pet' forum, are suggesting cats should be kept inside.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

elle1331 said:


> Please point out where i said it was cruel keeping cats locked up, i would love to keep mine locked up but as i have said its not possible for me and the health of my much beloved cat. I don't keep my animals on a whim believe me and if i could do it any different i would but its not possible for me or Willow.
> Stop being so judgemental on how other people keep their animals when the decision is taken completley out of their hands and also stop trying to put words into my mouth.


I never said you said it was "cruel"? See reply above. :whistling2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Esarosa said:


> Don't get me wrong I'm not saying it's possible for everyone. The reason Sophie didn't become a house cat when I moved was I wanted to keep to her routine so as to not upset her. I thought being confined may drive her barmy as she had known freedom her whole life. As it was she rarely ventured outside the garden, so I thought she was safe without securing the garden, then the above happened. I don't think if you let your cats roam you love them any less, I don't think that's fair to say at all. But for me at least I can't have a free roaming cat anymore, i would constantly be on edge.


I agree it's not possible for everyone to keep a cat enclosed, which is why I strongly believe it should be a legal requirement, then those who can't provide a safe environment for their cats would not own them. It won't happen, but I can dream.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I never said you said it was "cruel"? See reply above. :whistling2:


Now if a comment wasn't directed at me why did you quote what i said of course with the snippy wee bit at the end??? 
Looks like somebody wants an argument or to become one of the forum gods who looks on everyone else with a look of disgust and an up turned nose. 
Now if you would like to discuss the problem i have with my cat with my vet then you can have his number, i have nothing to hide. Like i said i would love to keep Willow locked up but its not possible and certainly doesn't mean i dont love her or love her any less than you or anyone else.


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

KathyM said:


> I don't keep my dogs enclosed because there aren't catflaps big enough (I assume that was a joke)


If you READ the WHOLE post plus the quote, you might understand.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

In an ideal world cats would have an enclosed garden to go in but its not an ideal world is it and once a cat has been used to its freedom it is cruel to keep them confined to a house


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not sure of your problem elle, but I only voiced my opinion. Shell's opinion is that I was cruel to keep my cats indoors, you've used the words "locked up" as if you believe it's cruel also. You don't see me saying I think either of you are trying to be a forum God or cause a fight (sorry to use you as an example Shell). She's entitled to her opinion, you're entitled to yours. Just as I'm entitled to believe it is cruel to let a cat wander the streets.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I'm not sure of your problem elle, but I only voiced my opinion. Shell's opinion is that I was cruel to keep my cats indoors, you've used the words "locked up" as if you believe it's cruel also. You don't see me saying I think either of you are trying to be a forum God or cause a fight (sorry to use you as an example Shell). She's entitled to her opinion, you're entitled to yours. Just as I'm entitled to believe it is cruel to let a cat wander the streets.


Yet you're the only one who is using the word cruel? 
I can either allow my cat to run in fields (i live in a small village) or to be put to sleep because the words behind a computer screen think they know better than me and my vets who have informed me that its actually more beneficial to my cats health to allow her to run in fields. 
Maybe i should invite you over to my home so you can see what happens to my cat if she is locked up either in a garden or in the house. 
I don't just have one cat yet Willow is the only one who is allowed to 'free roam' So am i still classed as irresponsible and in an ideal world not be allowed to own cats?


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

You obviously have a problem misinterpreting posts as personal attacks elle. I have not once mentioned your cat lol. As for use of the word "cruel", have you handily ignored some posts? Shell's post clearly says she believes it's cruel to keep cats indoors - I didn't leap on her claiming she was talking about my cats lol. Paranoid much? :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kathy Im a bit confused now. Were did I say that YOU were cruel to keep your cats inside??? I actually said that if a cats been used to its freedom its then cruel to keep them shut in. Sometimes people have to be cruel to be kind but I never quoted you. All my own cats have a cat proof garden to play in as I like to know were they are at all times


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

KathyM said:


> She's entitled to her opinion, you're entitled to yours. Just as I'm entitled to believe it is cruel to let a cat wander the streets.


And everyone is also entitled to defend what they believe. By making a statement that says you "believe it is cruel to let a cat wander the streets", you are therefore suggesting that the owner is cruel and not looking after their cat properly.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Kathy Im a bit confused now. Were did I say that YOU were cruel to keep your cats inside??? I actually said that if a cats been used to its freedom its then cruel to keep them shut in. Sometimes people have to be cruel to be kind but I never quoted you. All my own cats have a cat proof garden to play in as I like to know were they are at all times


I apologised for using you as an example, I didn't at any point say you were aiming it at me personally, that was my point? If you read my posts back you'll get what I mean. :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

cr4igora said:


> It's not just an opinion though is it? By making a statement that says you "believe it is cruel to let a cat wander the streets", you are therefore suggesting that the owner is cruel and not looking after their cat properly.


And therefore the same can be said about anyone who says it's "cruel" to keep cats indoors? Seriously, it's a public forum, you're going to get a mix of views. I don't think it's right to let a cat out to wander the streets. Shell doesn't think it's right to keep one indoors. That's the joy of a diverse country. :devil:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

d


KathyM said:


> You obviously have a problem misinterpreting posts as personal attacks elle. I have not once mentioned your cat lol. As for use of the word "cruel", have you handily ignored some posts? Shell's post clearly says she believes it's cruel to keep cats indoors - I didn't leap on her claiming she was talking about my cats lol. Paranoid much? :whistling2:


Not at all paranoid as i have nothing to hide just slightly annoyed when a faceless person decides to say that people who keep their cat not locked up don't love them, are irresponsible, need to stop keeping animals blah de blah you should know the rest as you typed the drivel. 
Get peoples backs up with nonsense and they are going to retaliate. 

You also didn't answer my question Kathy, if i own more than one cat yet on a well respected vets opinion should allow one of them to 'free roam' due to health issues associated with being kept indoors would i still be in an ideal world (ie yours) be allowed to keep my cat? 

If i had come on here and let my fingers run away before my brain had time to decipher what i was typing and saying you were all cruel for keeping your cats locked up then i could see your point, obviously i havent and yet you're still going on lol you really have made me chuckle


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I apologised for using you as an example, I didn't at any point say you were aiming it at me personally, that was my point? If you read my posts back you'll get what I mean. :2thumb:


 
That is why I was confused. My own 17 cats have access to the house and enclosed garden 24/7 and I could never let them free roam as I would worry to much but when we rehome sanctuary cats we match cats to the right homes as not all cats will be confined. Imagine taking a mature tom cat that has only been recently castrated then insisting he becomes an indoor cat, he would go stir crazy


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes perhaps a cat that is used to going out would be better suited to a home that could provide the enclosed garden although I have had previously outdoor going cats who adapted well to indoor life - I believe the key is in providing a lot of stimulation which not many people are prepared for when they get a cat sadly.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i can see both sides of whats been said ..no one is right or wrong its personal choice ..........my cat is nearly 13 and has always been an outside cat although he doesnt roam far and if i stand at front door and call him he will be running along the path meowing withen minutes.....when i have had to confine him to the house for a few days he refused to use a litter tray for 2 days , he held on until he managed to squeeze through a window that was open a tiny bit went and relived himself then cried at back door to be let back in ..........touch wood the only accident he has had was being trapped under our back gate when we moved to a new house and that was 11 yrs ago


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

elle1331 said:


> d
> 
> Not at all paranoid as i have nothing to hide just slightly annoyed when a faceless person decides to say that people who keep their cat not locked up don't love them, are irresponsible, need to stop keeping animals blah de blah


But surely the fact that I have said not one of those things would suggest I was right in saying you're being paranoid and misinterpreting posts? I've said what I meant, any inference is yours and yours alone. I have not once said those things.



> you should know the rest as you typed the drivel.


Mind showing me where I said you don't love your cat and need to stop owning animals? Didn't think so, perhaps because it's only in your head?



> You also didn't answer my question Kathy, if i own more than one cat yet on a well respected vets opinion should allow one of them to 'free roam' due to health issues associated with being kept indoors would i still be in an ideal world (ie yours) be allowed to keep my cat?


I know of no health issue that is solved by a cat going outdoors. I have heard the argument that indoor cats are more prone to urinary tract issues due to inactivity and being overweight, that's easily prevented by providing stimulation, exercise and a good diet (I can highly recommend the book "Think Like a Cat" by Pamela Johnson Bennett). I have had two cats with severe FLUTD, one was an outdoor going cat, the other was indoor with kidney damage from electric shock in his previous home. If the problem isn't FLUTD, then I am unable to make a judgement but will assume you've discussed the possibility of enclosing the garden for your cat to say that that is not an option to me....



> If i had come on here and let my fingers run away before my brain had time to decipher what i was typing and saying you were all cruel for keeping your cats locked up then i could see your point, obviously i havent and yet you're still going on lol you really have made me chuckle


The fact that you use the term "locked up" as if a cat has been imprisoned against it's will says it all love lol.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Cat's are not covered by law, they are not classed as "Domestic animals". If you run a Dog over it is law that you have to report it to the Police, not so if you run a Cat over.


I blame the irresponsible owner(s) of this Dog. They were obviously "training" & i use this term loosely to attack the Cat. This was proved as any normal responsible person would of tried to get the Dog off the Cat. As for the comment about making a loud noise & the Dog will let go, i don't think so (ok maybe with something like a poodle yes it might, but not some of these pitbull type Dogs). If a Dog has it's mind set on a "kill" then i'm sorry there is no way on this earth shouting at it will make it drop the Cat. I have Greyhounds & also work with Greyhounds & these are basically one of the oldest breeds of Dog & were bred to hunt & kill. There is no way shouting would make one of them drop something if they had hold of it (not easily anyway, you'd need to use physical strength to get the Dog off).


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

KathyM said:


> And therefore the same can be said about anyone who says it's "cruel" to keep cats indoors? Seriously, it's a public forum, you're going to get a mix of views. I don't think it's right to let a cat out to wander the streets. Shell doesn't think it's right to keep one indoors. That's the joy of a diverse country


Meh, the arguments are going round in circles. Your view, my view, blah blah blah. You must have expected some kind of response when you posted something like this?


KathyM said:


> *I don't understand anyone who can let their cat roam unsupervised*


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

cr4igora said:


> Meh, the arguments are going round in circles. Your view, my view, blah blah blah. You must have expected some kind of response when you posted something like this?


Why? Read what I wrote, it's true. I don't understand how someone can let their cat/dog/snake/goat/child roam unsupervised. I didn't say they therefore shouldn't own pets ffs. I said I don't understand it, and that's true! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> You obviously have a problem misinterpreting posts as personal attacks elle. I have not once mentioned your cat lol. As for use of the word "cruel", have you handily ignored some posts? *Shell's post clearly says she believes it's cruel to keep cats indoors* - I didn't leap on her claiming she was talking about my cats lol. Paranoid much? :whistling2:


 
Just for the record people I do NOT believe that keeping cats indoors is cruel at all


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I don't understand anyone who can let their cat roam unsupervised. A cat has no legal protection out and about, and this case is the tragic result. The dog owners are obviously at fault for this, but if the cat had been kept enclosed as it should be, it would never have been at risk. We don't let our dogs roam the street, so why don't our cats deserve the same protection by their owners? Sad, very sad indeed. And so unecessary in this day and age, people can keep their cats enclosed very easily and yet they still chuck them out to roam the streets and then wonder why they come to harm. Upsetting that the cat paid for both sets of human errors.


/\/\/\/\



KathyM said:


> I agree it's not possible for everyone to keep a cat enclosed, which is why I strongly believe it should be a legal requirement, then those who can't provide a safe environment for their cats would not own them. It won't happen, but I can dream.


ermm /\/\/\/\



KathyM said:


> I'm not sure of your problem elle, but I only voiced my opinion. Shell's opinion is that I was cruel to keep my cats indoors, you've used the words "locked up" as if you believe it's cruel also. You don't see me saying I think either of you are trying to be a forum God or cause a fight (sorry to use you as an example Shell). She's entitled to her opinion, you're entitled to yours.  Just as I'm entitled to believe it is cruel to let a cat wander the streets.


/\/\/\/\

I will also apologise Kathy as it wasn't you who infact stated that we dont love our cats it was someone else, but in my defence you quoted my post when i was referring to the other one so im sorry. 

My cat Willow gets so stressed when she is kept in that she over grooms herself and pulls the hairs out of the backs of her legs, bites herself etc will not visit the litter tray no matter what, will not tollerate being picked up, brushed etc and has always been this way thats the reason she will not be kept in the house, she comes and goes as she likes but as soon as she sees a window being closed or knows shes not allowed out she goes mad. Shes an old lady and is very set in her ways and as i have repeated if it was possible for me to keep her in i would but she wont settle and i will not put my cat through that. I have also secured my garden but she will not go in and does exactly the same if shes locked in the garden.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't change the way I feel, just like you can't change your cat now she's old. Perhaps if we lived in a country where it was not the "done thing" to have cats wander the street, more cats would be raised as cats who had access to their gardens and their homes and were happy that way. Like I said, I don't think it will ever happen, but I can dream. I can't say it's safe for you to let your cat out any more than you can say to me I said you didn't love her, or that you shouldn't own pets. I feel this is something cat owners should be able to provide _before_ getting a cat, so that more cats get used to being kept that way. I don't have the answer to the problem cats, there are other options than them roaming I'm sure, but I won't presume and certainly won't say what I would do in your circumstances, that's your decision to make and I never said otherwise. If you feel my personal view is in any way saying you don't love your cat, or that you shouldn't have pets, then I apologise because I never said nor meant that. ETA: I am not going back on what I said about not understanding the mentality behind the "cats have the right to wander" argument, which is flawed and dangerous.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Do we have any news on how this kitty is doing? The one in the original post before the thread went a little wonky?


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I can't change the way I feel, just like you can't change your cat now she's old. Perhaps if we lived in a country where it was not the "done thing" to have cats wander the street, more cats would be raised as cats who had access to their gardens and their homes and were happy that way. Like I said, I don't think it will ever happen, but I can dream. I can't say it's safe for you to let your cat out any more than you can say to me I said you didn't love her, or that you shouldn't own pets. I feel this is something cat owners should be able to provide _before_ getting a cat, so that more cats get used to being kept that way. I don't have the answer to the problem cats, there are other options than them roaming I'm sure, but I won't presume and certainly won't say what I would do in your circumstances, that's your decision to make and I never said otherwise. If you feel my personal view is in any way saying you don't love your cat, or that you shouldn't have pets, then I apologise because I never said nor meant that. ETA: I am not going back on what I said about not understanding the mentality behind the "cats have the right to wander" argument, which is flawed and dangerous.


I have had willow since i was 16 (16 + 1 day to be exact) and im now 28, like i said i have cat proofed my garden but she does the same thing. I could either keep her in and allow her to make herself sick, put her to sleep and be done with her problems or allow her to do what makes her happy and let her out. What would you have done in my situation??
The other cats are perfectly fine with being kept in and are happy stimulated contented spoilt kitties who wouldnt even go out now if the front door was left open but willow is different always has been and always will be and right now is sleeping in my childrens log cabin in the front garden in her princess cat bed with her snuggly rug and mountain of cat nip mice.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

elle1331 said:


> What would you have done in my situation??.


As I said in a previous post, I won't answer that question because I'm not in that situation, and you don't need my answer to justify your decision (just as I don't need anyone's approval of my views on here either). :2thumb:


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

KathyM said:


> As I said in a previous post, I won't answer that question because I'm not in that situation, and you don't need my answer to justify your decision (just as I don't need anyone's approval of my views on here either). :2thumb:


Im not saying i need your approval but you obviously have an opinion so i would like to hear it


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

elle1331 said:


> Im not saying i need your approval but you obviously have an opinion so i would like to hear it


I'm going to try and illustrate why I won't. I had four outdoor going cats that ended up dead, two were hit by cars years apart, and the other two were stolen in one day from outside my front door, then fed to dogs as bait. I remember hearing one of them crying to come in while I was in the bathroom and not going immediately down to let him in. I could ask you what you would've done in my situation (please don't answer), you could've speculated based on what little info I had given, and I could've been very upset by your answer. 

Now I could speculate what I would do with your cat based on the however many minutes we've been nattering here, and I could say something that didn't just irk you a bit like my general views, but genuinely hurt on a deeper level. I won't do that, and I won't be provoked into doing it either, as I suspect you would just be looking for something to hang me by, and I wouldn't be wrong would I, if you're honest?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't believe this thread!

I came on and read the first 2 pages and decided not to post because I could see where this was going to go - bitchfest about people allowing their cats out!

What I will say is that I have my garden cat proofed to keep my own cats safe, because that is what I choose to do. However, because I choose to do that, doesn't mean that I would or could be so judggmental to people who choose to allow their cats to have their freedom.

I've sold kittens to people with cat proofed gardens, to those who keep them in the house and to those who've chosen to allow them to free roam and I've never sold a kitten to a home that I was unhappy about (obviously, because if I had been I wouldn't have let them have a kitten!).

Every cat is different and every person's circumstances are different and every person should be allowed to make their own choices about their animal care!

And I too am wondering how the poor cat is - who is the only blameless thing on this thread!!


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dont know if anyone else has slated me and my friend for not going outside while a pretty large dog and 3 fully grown men were stood watching! im 19 and shes 16, its not in a shopping centre or even on a busy road so if anything had of happened to us for going outside then there would of been noone to witness anything or even get the cat to a vet.
I was trying to get in touch with the owner while this was going on but failed to do so which is when i went outside to fetch the cat.

The cat is doing okay, broken leg and some pretty deep puncture wounds but he seems to be okay in general. Still pretty shocked but who wouldnt be.

Hes going for another check up tomorrow and the owner said she will keep me informed on his progress.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

amy101 said:


> Dont know if anyone else has slated me and my friend for not going outside while a pretty large dog and 3 fully grown men were stood watching! im 19 and shes 16, its not in a shopping centre or even on a busy road so if anything had of happened to us for going outside then there would of been noone to witness anything or even get the cat to a vet.
> I was trying to get in touch with the owner while this was going on but failed to do so which is when i went outside to fetch the cat.
> 
> The cat is doing okay, broken leg and some pretty deep puncture wounds but he seems to be okay in general. Still pretty shocked but who wouldnt be.
> ...


good news that he is still ok 

fingers are crossed his progress carries on :2thumb:


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

Well lets hope the little fella does alright after tomorrow's check up. Keep us updated....and hopefully that'll keep us off the 'cats dangerously roaming the wild' / 'trapped in-doors' topic


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for updating us on this! I hope the cat continues to improve.

Was anything done about the idiots with the dog???


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I hpe they're caught - shame they can't get a dose of their own medicine.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

KathyM said:


> I'm going to try and illustrate why I won't. I had four outdoor going cats that ended up dead, two were hit by cars years apart, and the other two were stolen in one day from outside my front door, then fed to dogs as bait. I remember hearing one of them crying to come in while I was in the bathroom and not going immediately down to let him in. I could ask you what you would've done in my situation (please don't answer), you could've speculated based on what little info I had given, and I could've been very upset by your answer.
> 
> Now I could speculate what I would do with your cat based on the however many minutes we've been nattering here, and I could say something that didn't just irk you a bit like my general views, but genuinely hurt on a deeper level. I won't do that, and I won't be provoked into doing it either, as I suspect you would just be looking for something to hang me by, and I wouldn't be wrong would I, if you're honest?


Im sorry for your loss i really am and i wont reply to what i would have done due to the very same reasons you wont reply to mine, what i will say is that i would never be so petty and hurtful to provoke someone into a reaction so i could boast or 'hang' them by. Maybe something has happened to you on a forum that you feel people want to make you say something to get you in bother but i can assure you im not that kind of person i just wanted a reply to something you mentioned thats all, if you think im that kind of person have a wee look through my posts and you will see that for however long i have been a member of this very forum i havent had one argument nor posted something which would deem unneccesary and hurtful to another member through spite. 
If the kind of circles you are accustomed to do this maybe change them because if my ideas were as jaded as yours into other members then something is very wrong and not what an internet forum experiance should be



amy101 said:


> Dont know if anyone else has slated me and my friend for not going outside while a pretty large dog and 3 fully grown men were stood watching! im 19 and shes 16, its not in a shopping centre or even on a busy road so if anything had of happened to us for going outside then there would of been noone to witness anything or even get the cat to a vet.
> I was trying to get in touch with the owner while this was going on but failed to do so which is when i went outside to fetch the cat.
> 
> The cat is doing okay, broken leg and some pretty deep puncture wounds but he seems to be okay in general. Still pretty shocked but who wouldnt be.
> ...


Fingers crossed for the wee kitten hunni and sorry for clogging the thread up x x x x


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

its okay lol! 

nope nothings been done about the owner, her husband has been round to see him, but it wasnt his dog it was his friends dog. He came round by the salon today as if nothing had happened, when we rushed him to the vets none of them even came in and asked or left any details or anything like that. Hes such a lovely cat so fingers crossed he will be okay!
God knows what mess he would have been in if we hadnt of been there, they clearly had no plans of making sure he was okay.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

amy101 said:


> its okay lol!
> 
> nope nothings been done about the owner, her husband has been round to see him, but it wasnt his dog it was his friends dog. He came round by the salon today as if nothing had happened, when we rushed him to the vets none of them even came in and asked or left any details or anything like that. Hes such a lovely cat so fingers crossed he will be okay!
> God knows what mess he would have been in if we hadnt of been there, they clearly had no plans of making sure he was okay.


What a clear and upstanding guy he is :censor: I really despise these kind of people and always have a wee finger crossed for karma giving him a huge dose of his own medicine


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

amy101 said:


> *Dont know if anyone else has slated me* and my friend for not going outside while a pretty large dog and 3 fully grown men were stood watching! im 19 and shes 16, its not in a shopping centre or even on a busy road so if anything had of happened to us for going outside then there would of been noone to witness anything or even get the cat to a vet.
> I was trying to get in touch with the owner while this was going on but failed to do so which is when i went outside to fetch the cat.
> 
> The cat is doing okay, broken leg and some pretty deep puncture wounds but he seems to be okay in general. Still pretty shocked but who wouldnt be.
> ...


 
Hun I wasnt slating you I just asked a simple question and as Eileen said it turned into a bitchfest. We rehome cats from the sanctuary and most of those go to homes that allow free roaming as that is the traditional way of keeping cats
Im so glad the cat has survived his ordeal and I hope those awful people get some kind of punishment


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

elle1331 said:


> Im sorry for your loss i really am and i wont reply to what i would have done due to the very same reasons you wont reply to mine, what i will say is that i would never be so petty and hurtful to provoke someone into a reaction so i could boast or 'hang' them by. Maybe something has happened to you on a forum that you feel people want to make you say something to get you in bother but i can assure you im not that kind of person i just wanted a reply to something you mentioned thats all, if you think im that kind of person have a wee look through my posts and you will see that for however long i have been a member of this very forum i havent had one argument nor posted something which would deem unneccesary and hurtful to another member through spite.
> If the kind of circles you are accustomed to do this maybe change them because if my ideas were as jaded as yours into other members then something is very wrong and not what an internet forum experiance should be


I appreciate your post, but my reluctance to post in reply to your question was only, purely, down to the response I got from you to previous posts, and my reluctance to hurt anyone's feelings further. My "circles" aren't online, although I do enjoy a good debate like many on here. I shall leave the thread for updates on the cat concerned now, and want to reiterate my disgust at the people who let their dog attack the cat. I do hope the cat recovers and they are sorted out.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Any news today on Timmy? Hope he's going to be alright & the b:censor:s that did it are caught & dealt with.


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

hi guys timmy is getting better, still abit shocked but hes getting back on his feet. Theyre just worried about his shoulder, it was damaged quite badly, i thought his leg was broke as he couldnt walk on it but it wasnt luckily. 
Im so happy hes getting better, his owners are really nice genuine people and their cats mean a hell of alot to them, his owner got me a lovely card and some chocolates, if only all pet owners were as caring. 
The people with the dog said they will pay the vets bills but no money has been passed over as of yet, whether they will or not is another question.


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

amy101 said:


> hi guys timmy is getting better, still abit shocked but hes getting back on his feet. Theyre just worried about his shoulder, it was damaged quite badly, i thought his leg was broke as he couldnt walk on it but it wasnt luckily.
> Im so happy hes getting better, his owners are really nice genuine people and their cats mean a hell of alot to them, his owner got me a lovely card and some chocolates, if only all pet owners were as caring.
> The people with the dog said they will pay the vets bills but no money has been passed over as of yet, whether they will or not is another question.


oh im so pleased hes doingok 
im my eyes this was the dog owners fault they could have stopped this but didnt too right they should be paying the vet bill 
as for cat owners been told they should not let their cats out you try telling mine that he has been let out from a young age due to him breaking through cat flaps you couldnt keep him in if you tried, saying that he is very happy and coming up 13 now , i did own a house cat again he wasnt happy about been a house cat but he has to stay in due to him been a cat flu carrier and i didnt want him infecting any other cats


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

in all areas of this forum we seem to be being pet owning gone mad. saying you shouldn't let out a cat to do something natural to it because 'it will live longer' is like keeping your kids confined to a room for their life just in case they get run over/catch an illness etc. obviously you do all you can to keep both safe. ie vaccinations, staying away from main roads etc but my god pet people have gone mad to say everyone should keep cats confined just in case!

there is a good reson they are classed totally differently by law andit is because cats do go out alone. they are totally different to dogs!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL - I'm not sure what you think is so outrageous about keeping a cat inside or in a safe garden? Anyone would think I'd suggested you keep one in a viv. Seriously... :lol2:


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

Well guys i have some bad news, Timmys owner came into the shop today and told me she'd had to have Timmy put to sleep this morning, he just deteriorated over the last 24 hours.
Such a sad end to a horrific accident :'(

RIP TIMMY


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry, poor Timmy and poor Timmy's owners.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear that! Poor cat didn't deserve that and I hope the owner makes sure the idiot owners of the dog know it too!!! :bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

agree with eileen 

RIP poor timmy


----------



## cr4igora (Oct 28, 2009)

Sh*t so sorry to hear that. Hope you're okay, it must have been horrible thing to see first hand and deal with. RIP Timmy


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats so sad. RIP Timmy


----------

